# Farmers Union Car Plates



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola! Here in San Miguel de Allende we have a way of using a USA plated car with expired TIP, or title transferred and even used by Permanente people here. 

The system is by UCD.. I joined the union of farm workers here for 600 pesos and I am free to travel in the states of GTO, SLP and QRO...which is GREAT!!

Now I am thinking of moving to the beach.. Mazatlan or Puerto Vallarta. Does anyone know if those Cities/States have a similar program to UCD? 

Thanks for any help offered.

John


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

1happykamper said:


> Hola! Here in San Miguel de Allende we have a way of using a USA plated car with expired TIP, or title transferred and even used by Permanente people here.
> 
> The system is by UCD.. I joined the union of farm workers here for 600 pesos and I am free to travel in the states of GTO, SLP and QRO...which is GREAT!!
> 
> ...


I am glad it is working out like that, but...
It is an illegal way to fix illegal problems
Please, do not recommend that to people, at least not in Mexico


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I beg to differ Gary. Here in SMA we have a LEGAL way (via UCD) to put plates on an illegal car (expired TIP for example). The state FULLY supports this method and the transito and customs here are also on board. 

I was not recommending anything. I have a question 

Now back to my question please...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

1happykamper said:


> I beg to differ Gary. Here in SMA we have a LEGAL way (via UCD) to put plates on an illegal car (expired TIP for example). The state FULLY supports this method and the transito and customs here are also on board.
> 
> I was not recommending anything. I have a question
> 
> Now back to my question please...


Sounds like a way for the UCD to make money from expats who are looking for an easy way out of dealing with an illegal car.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

UCD plates are not legal, the vehicles are not registered, and it is an easy way to get around things, as you stated before.
Guanajuato has a lot of illegal, chocolate, vehicles and they have never been able to solve it in a good way. That is why they have to look the other way.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Sounds like a way for the UCD to make money from expats who are looking for an easy way out of dealing with an illegal car.


I guess some expats take advantage of that, those UCD plates are used mostly by Mexicans, paisanos, who bring vehicles illegally and want to make them pass as farming use vehicles.
Which, by the way, if those plates are used by expats, is also a joke


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> UCD plates are not legal, the vehicles are not registered, and it is an easy way to get around things, as you stated before.
> Guanajuato has a lot of illegal, chocolate, vehicles and they have never been able to solve it in a good way. That is why they have to look the other way.


Maybe the UCD has paid off the appropriate officials in Guanajuato, so they won't arrest the scofflaws riding around in UCD-plated cars.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Think of the oportunities maybe you can get a yacht and register it as a fishing boat is you move to the beach.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I re read the original post, you JOINED the UNION OF FARMERS GROUP? 
in any light, that is cheating!

You are not a farmer, not in an union, don't have a farming vehicle, just wanted to use your illegal vehicle and paid $600 pesos

Answering the question: there might be a way of going around the law in Mazatlan or Puerto Vallarta, perhaps one that the locals consider as everyone does it, why not me?
In fact, you can also buy pirate cds and dvd's, it goes along with that line of actions


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Let me tell you why I feel bad about UCD plates;
I pay my taxes, take my darn vehicles to pollution check and pay, pay the yearly fee for them, have them registered...
And then, many people with chocolate vehicles, get around all that for a few pesos and a mickey mouse plate.
Besides, whenever a bad accident happens, the driver in the chocolate car flees and...nothing happens, they may be used to commit any type of crimes, you just dump them. This is not my imagination working, It happens, those are facts


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Let me tell you why I feel bad about UCD plates;
> I pay my taxes, take my darn vehicles to pollution check and pay, pay the yearly fee for them, have them registered...
> And then, many people with chocolate vehicles, get around all that for a few pesos and a mickey mouse plate.
> Besides, whenever a bad accident happens, the driver in the chocolate car flees and...nothing happens, they may be used to commit any type of crimes, you just dump them. This is not my imagination working, It happens, those are facts


There are any number of things people can do which are marginally legal and yet, unethical or just plain sleazy. 
All the way from avoiding paying for legal CD's to avoiding paying your fair share of road costs by driving around for years on South Dakota plates, to, in this case, using what was intended as a break for farmers to avoid dealing with a foreign plated car.

If you don't mind living in that kind of mind-set......by all means, go for it.:wof:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> There are any number of things people can do which are marginally legal and yet, unethical or just plain sleazy.
> All the way from avoiding paying for legal CD's to avoiding paying your fair share of road costs by driving around for years on South Dakota plates, to, in this case, using what was intended as a break for farmers to avoid dealing with a foreign plated car.
> 
> If you don't mind living in that kind of mind-set......by all means, go for it.:wof:


I assume your remarks are not directed at Gary.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I assume your remarks are not directed at Gary.


My remarks are not aimed at anyone in particular; just a general opinion about certain attitudes and behaviors I've seen among some expats; that attitude being that it's okay to do whatever it takes that will save them some money. 

Granted, I'm not very tolerant about that attitude since I pay my taxes, pay my yearly Mexican license fees and don't buy pirated versions of copyrighted material which deprives the creators of the royalties to which they are entitled. I don't expect everyone else to agree, nor would I turn anyone in whose ethics are "situational". That's up to each person.
Whether or not I respect people with those attitudes is another matter.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Moral issues aside, the practice as described in earlier posts, "marginalizes/skirts" emission controls, safety requirements, and overall FED import regs that can potentially lead to a quick total lose of collateral via confiscation by an uncooperative government official.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> Moral issues aside, the practice as described in earlier posts, "marginalizes/skirts" emission controls, safety requirements, and overall FED import regs that can potentially lead to a quick total lose of collateral via confiscation by an uncooperative government official.


They have to impound the vehicle first and confiscation come later. You can pay a fine and get it back if you know how. It would be more than 1 uncooperative offical involved.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Asking a question on the group can be sooo problematic. 

I am NOT interested in your opinions, especially Gay J, Mexican Citizen, I am not interested in what any poster thinks of pirated CD's or other such behavior and then campraring me to such activities. I get it, you are all perfect goody two shoes. Lets move on. 

I had a VERY simple question about organizations similar to UCD here in Gto. Not ONE of you has offered a yes or no in this regard. Just brash opinions, accusations about my methods and your interpretations of the law. This forum is FULL of such replies... which have NOTHING to do with the QUESTION.

I think my very first question here 18 months ago was regarding how to move to Mexico and some basic questions. Member LONGFORD gave me his opinion also..which of course had nothing to do with my question. His opinion was that I could not qualify to live as a Resident of Mexico and that I didn't seem adventurous enough. Ha. This is my second year as Temporal. Such poor information from him and hurtful to my dream or anyone's dream.

Hurtful and inaccurate replies add ZERO value to a discussion. Replies that do not answer my question are also a waste of my time.

John


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

So: people who answered and essentially, agreed with Gary, are "goody two shoes" eh?
quoting Gary:
"I am glad it is working out like that, but...
It is an illegal way to fix illegal problems
Please, do not recommend that to people, at least not in Mexico "

I think Gary said it all.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

To add to my previous post: Not long ago, a poster asked a question about how he could go on living in Mexico, *legally*, although his income was not sufficient to qualify for permanent residence. What followed was a *very *lively debate on the subject between well meaning members of this forum. The end result was helpful to him. Some people felt strongly that he shouldn't try the crossing the border every six months on a visitor visa; some looked up the laws and questioned authorities about the legality of it. In the end, he was given information that was useful to him, and according to his later posts, he is working on it.
That is part of the purpose of this forum: it's not about providing information about how to get around the laws. Since this is a public forum, it would be unwise for anyone to do so, for reasons that are obvious.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear John 
On one side, I am sorry that you don’t get the answer you want as you want it.
Regarding this subject, you are basically asking abut an illegal fix, but first you said that you are happy of doing it.

I gave my opinion because ...because I wanted to and this forum is to do that.

Besides, yes, Mexican citizen and I can have an opinion about what people do in my Country, especially foreigners.

Goody two shoes? This takes me to the second part of my post: I don't care what you or anyone calls me, at least I have my car's papers in order.
Tell you what: open your own forum and make your own rules
and, if you want to keep paying a few pesos to get mickey mouse's plates, in a very respectfull way I ask you to leave my Country, we have enough people like that already (Ya eramos muchos y parió la abuela)


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

UCD pide cierre de fronteras y regularizar autos `chocolate´ | Imagen Radio 90.5


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Sonora has a few similar orgs that issue phony plates. It is illegal but the laws have not been enforced. One day this poster will have his car seized and then he will be on forums crying about how the Mexicans seized his car. That statement about "customs approving those plates" is incorrect. Please provide us with a link to an Aduana website with regulation allowing those plates.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I gave my opinion because ...because I wanted to and this forum is to do that.
> 
> Besides, yes, Mexican citizen and I can have an opinion about what people do in my Country, especially foreigners.


Again, while I appreciate your passion for your stance and opinions I was looking for answers..not a lecture. This forum is full of such replies. 

This is not a question of right and wrong.. it was a question regarding the location of an organization and if it exists at all. We all know how much misinformation is given on this forum and getting to the heart of the matter is often tricky at best. Immigration, customs, car ownership etc is a mine field of information. 

If i asked ..what is your opinion of owning a car with UCD plates then i would get just that..your opinion. However, respectfully, that was not my question.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

1happykamper said:


> Again, while I appreciate your passion for your stance and opinions I was looking for answers..not a lecture. This forum is full of such replies.
> 
> This is not a question of right and wrong.. it was a question regarding the location of an organization and if it exists at all. We all know how much misinformation is given on this forum and getting to the heart of the matter is often tricky at best. Immigration, customs, car ownership etc is a mine field of information.
> 
> If i asked ..what is your opinion of owning a car with UCD plates then i would get just that..your opinion. However, respectfully, that was not my question.


Whether it is "right or wrong" may not be relevant, but whether it is "legal or illegal" is clearly relevant. I do not know anything about the subject matter of this thread, but if the plates are illegal, then the thread is in violation of the rules of the forum. This is not a place to discuss illegal activities. Consequently, discussing whether the subject is legal or not is clearly appropriate.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

GARYJ65 said:


> Dear John
> On one side, I am sorry that you don’t get the answer you want as you want it.
> Regarding this subject, you are basically asking abut an illegal fix, but first you said that you are happy of doing it.
> 
> ...


By God, Gary, finally someone posting my sentiments precisely. My wife has recently achieved Mexican citizenship and so will I within the next couple of months when my presented application for naturalization is finally approved - an apparent certainty. We went the normal route from FM-3 to FM-2 over the required time period before achieving "Inmigrado" status in November, 2010 and we are proud to have followed the required procedure for eventual naturalization in our chosen home country. We pay our fair share of all taxes which, in aggregate, are peanuts compared to our old home state of California and wouldn´t dream of trying to lessen that burden by various inappropriate schemes by, for instance, posing as farmers in Guanajuato or the even more prevalent scams perpetrated by immigrants to the Lake Chapala área who have lived for years on temporary resident visas while intending to live here full time without pause for life yet avoiding their rightful and unburdensome obligations to the community and its infrastructure.

My heart really bleeds for expats who decide they would rather live at the beach outside of the jurisdiction sanctioning their license plate scheme or drive a supposedly temporarily imported vehicle or, in the past, who used the temporary visa option to avoid the more costly permanent residency option only to get caught up in the appropriate changes in the law. As a family soon to be Mexican citizens in total, we say to expats resident in Mexico, obey the law and the intent of the law or get the hell out of here.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Agree with Hound Dog, and have to add that a public forum is not a smart choice for asking how to get around the law.

As anyone who has been paying attention to the news should know, whatever you post, email, tweet or facebook might as well be posted on a billboard. Privacy of identity no longer exists. Hasn't for some time.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> By God, Gary, finally someone posting my sentiments precisely. My wife has recently achieved Mexican citizenship and so will I within the next couple of months when my presented application for naturalization is finally approved - an apparent certainty. We went the normal route from FM-3 to FM-2 over the required time period before achieving "Inmigrado" status in November, 2010 and we are proud to have followed the required procedure for eventual naturalization in our chosen home country. We pay our fair share of all taxes which, in aggregate, are peanuts compared to our old home state of California and wouldn´t dream of trying to lessen that burden by various inappropriate schemes by, for instance, *posing as farmers in Guanajuato* or the even more *prevalent scams perpetrated by immigrants to the Lake Chapala área who have lived for years on temporary resident visas while intending to live here full time without pause for life yet avoiding their rightful and unburdensome obligations to the community and its infrastructure.*
> 
> My heart really bleeds for expats who decide they would rather live *at the beach outside of the jurisdiction sanctioning their license plate scheme or drive a supposedly temporarily imported vehicle or, in the past, who used the temporary visa option to avoid the more costly permanent residency option only to get caught up in the appropriate changes in the law.* As a family soon to be Mexican citizens in total, we say to expats resident in Mexico, obey the law and the intent of the law or get the hell out of here.


This reply to my question is plain WRONG, shocking and disrespectful and clueless to the laws mentioned. I am a Residente Temporale..via the Tucson Consul and being such status does not make me a "scam artist" or have a need to "get the hell out of here". You must be confusing a TOURIST visa person..which i am not..thats whole other issue. Try to keep up.

Obeying the law in mexico is difficult.. I was entered Mexico as a new resident in November 2012 with a brand new shiny Visa to be swapped at Migracion for a one year Residente Temporal --few people at the airport or at Migracion new HOW to implement the law because they had not been trained. I believe that the issue of UCD plates is similar..and what goes on at my local UCD office is all within the law. If THEY are wrong then so is the whole UCD organization? Maybe they are.. but this organization reports to the Federal and states governments! 

As far as impersonating myself as a farmer.. thats a joke right? How the heck can a tall 50 shades of pink man like me look mexican..impossible.. and I would not dare to break the law INTENTIONALLY. Your accusations and insinuations are at best vulgar and WITH malice. 

This conversation has become more about my morals and ethics. A huge reason I left the USA in the first place.. hypocrisy is rampant up there! ..and maybe so down here with SOME ex-pats people riding high on a horse because they seem to be better than me ..somehow. 

So good luck to you all at following the law... because not even the law makers here in Mexico on certain topics are clear on how to implement them. We, including myself, try hard to follow the law but the frustration at understanding such laws shows the difficulty at an migration office or customs office when it comes to permanante resedente and keeping a usa plated car.. another can of worms.

To TundraGreen: My original question was not intentionally asking how to break the law in Mexico and to suggests as such is offensive to me. Opinions vary widely on this topic as to the legality of such plates. They are CERTAINLY legal in the states of Gto, Slp and Qro as issued by the SMA UCD office.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

And you felt obliged to shout (large bold letters, because)?

No matter how you choose to put it.........the facts you have presented indicate you prefer to go around the intent of those regulations made to help poor farmers.......which you are not. So, why try to sugar coat it? Just do it if that's your inclination.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think this thread is very constructive anymore and consequently it is now closed.


----------

